# Beautiful 3 year old Golden on Southern MD craigslist



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, she is beautiful!! I hope she finds a great home!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes me think the owner would prefer to keep the Golden girl and the beagle mix together. Wow, that is a hard one, not a lot of people will take two.
I hope somebody will have a heart and take them both!
I wonder why so many people seem to get rid of their dogs lately? Heartbreaking!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, its hard enough to find a good rescue home for one dog - but for two must be even harder!


----------

